# Lots of bass



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Caught about 15 in 2 hours at my pond


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds like you had fun. Fishing ponds are great training ground for kids.


----------

